# Link



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

*Leonidas*

Blowin some bubbles


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That is so cute!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that picture is amazing! He is gorgeous.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pic!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww! Cute!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

hes awesome I luv my gossamer but ur pic is def a winner.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I love this photo. xD


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. This is one of my favorite pics.

I changed his name first it was LInk now it is Leonidas... when I tried to change the title of this post it wouldn't let me.  Anyway his name is Leonidas now.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've always loved this picture


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

How did U get that?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> How did U get that?


Just a lucky shot after taking a ton of pics. LOL I love taking pics and I am really into photography.


----------

